# DIY "muffins" for all rats!



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

This is a fun, tasty, easy treat for any rat to enjoy! You will need: Mini muffin cups or similar, 1 tbsp of quick oats, some warm water, 6 ish rinsed blueberries. Instructions: 1. put oats in the muffin cup and add drops of warm water until it has a good consistency 2. crush blueberries and add to mix 3. add a drop of honey 4. mix together 5. Feed rat


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Let me know if you try this out!


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Going to give this a try this weekend  xxxxxxx


----------

